
Why Agencies Can't Do Rev-Share Deals with Startups - melindajb
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/rev-share-agencies-like-getting-married-first-date-melinda-byerley?trk=pulse_spock-articles&trk=hp-feed-article-title-share
======
paulhauggis
It's all about risk. Many startups have either a non-existent or a non-proven
business model. Why would they want to take the risk that they would never get
paid?

A good friend of mine ran an SEO agency and had revenue-sharing relationships
with a few companies. What ends up happening is that as soon as they start
making real money, the company looks at the percentage of money the agency is
getting as a liability (why should I be paying them this much??) and either
wants to fire them (after the agency did all the work to get them the revenue)
or pay them just a flat rate (which is typically much less than what the
services are worth or what was being paid before).

So it's a lose-lose for the agency. It's much better just to charge for
services.

~~~
melindajb
that's pretty much a synopsis of the article, thank you! :D

